
Announcing Microsoft DirectX Raytracing - nnx
https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/directx/2018/03/19/announcing-microsoft-directx-raytracing/
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16620423](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16620423),
since it had the original source and was posted earlier.

------
ocdtrekkie
Can we swap in
[https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/directx/2018/03/19/announci...](https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/directx/2018/03/19/announcing-
microsoft-directx-raytracing/) which is the official announcement and a more
detailed post to begin with?

~~~
dang
Sure. Changed from [https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2018/03/microsoft-
announces-...](https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2018/03/microsoft-announces-
the-next-step-in-gaming-graphics-directx-raytracing/). Thanks!

